# Tie outs



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anybody have a design and or pictures or a place to buy the poles by a private vendor for tie out poles. Looking for them to be 8ft long so we can put 4ft into the ground. Most importantly am interested in the designs of the top where you can put a ring so it will spin freely to avoid getting tangled up. I can get all the material but am having a brain fart of the top construction mechanism to do it. I can also do all the welding at my shop. Just more than likely looking for some close up pics. Thanks to all.:-k


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Car axles from junkyards! Use to use a ton of them when had sled dogs. Put big enough ring on it and will spin 360 degrees all day without tangling up! Cheap also!


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-30315

Always best to set in concrete if at all possible (no duh right)...

they have chains too:

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-28726 


b/c of the metal/weight, shipping might hurt a little


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I will try to take some pictures of our tie outs from our club. They have been on or field for 25 years. We have three different tie out poles on our field cemented in, we just take the handle and move it to where we want to work dogs.

Regards, 

Mario


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Kevin Walsh said:


> http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-30315
> 
> Always best to set in concrete if at all possible (no duh right)...
> 
> ...


 
Those things are terrible, once a 6month old dog pulling and yanking on that thing, the welds brake on top and bend or pop out of ground regardless if its in concrete or not! 

They have all kinds like that at TSC and they are all garbage, I wouldn't use them.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I used to belong to a club that set a tie out pole (approx 2 feet high, one of those poles used for chain link) in concrete but in a tire so it was portable.......well portable if you had a strong guy to help roll the thing out.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> Car axles from junkyards! Use to use a ton of them when had sled dogs. Put big enough ring on it and will spin 360 degrees all day without tangling up! Cheap also!


that works good and also if you sink a 8 ft pipe down 4 ft you can insert a bent rebar in it with a ring welded on the end and it swivels really well.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Those things are terrible, once a 6month old dog pulling and yanking on that thing, the welds brake on top and bend or pop out of ground regardless if its in concrete or not!
> 
> They have all kinds like that at TSC and they are all garbage, I wouldn't use them.


I have had big Rotts and cane corsos on those when cemented in without issue.
One man's trash is another man's treasure I guess....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Kevin Walsh said:


> I have had big Rotts and cane corsos on those when cemented in without issue.
> One man's trash is another man's treasure I guess....


 
and I had a 5 month old mali bend one.....:twisted:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kevin Walsh said:


> http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-30315
> 
> Always best to set in concrete if at all possible (no duh right)...
> 
> ...


Have tried those with my dutchies and they will defently not work.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

folks need ideas of stuff made out of steel pipe. Must be high up as well not on the ground to keep the line out of the dogs legs.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

I meant these sorry.

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-10944

when set right in cement (just like any fence post), no malinois or dutchie is moving it.

I have 5 of them set in cement, and have had any type of dog you can think of on them without issue.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> folks need ideas of stuff made out of steel pipe. Must be high up as well not on the ground to keep the line out of the dogs legs.


I have found with the the tie outs low to the ground, the dogs spin quite a bit less. keeps focus on the "man", or jerry can in puppies case.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Anymore ideas folks, put your thoughts on the thread folks, open mind here waiting for more good ideas.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Older GM car axles work great, you can drop them in a slightly larger pipe.

If I could weld I'd make my own like I saw before, have no pictures.

These for you? or for sale?

If I was making them I'd use a heavy steel pipe at least 3 inches around, could be a little smaller. Use a piece as long as you need to sink it deep enough and tall enough to use.

about 12 inches from the top weld a round plate around it that is 1/2 inch or so wide. This is like a shelf on the pole.

Use a 12" piece of heavy pipe that will fit over the pipe, one that would turn easily but not wiggle to much, just a little clearance. Like a sleeve over the other pipe that will rest on the "shelf". Weld a 3" D ring centered on the sleeve, using 3/8 inch steel rod to make the D-ring. Maybe even make 2 D-rings opposite of eachother on the pipe.

Drop the larger pipe over the smaller one, it will swivel all the way around on the "shelf". 

You could also forget the shelf on the pole and weld a plate over the top serving as "cap" of the larger diameter 12" inch long pipe, and just drop it over a straight piece of pipe, this is probably easier and would keep the water out of it.

Simple but would work well, I have seen posts like this before and on tables for table work.

You could also get creative with bearings and such, but if it's gonna be outside I imagine they would rust up, unless they were inside, between the 2 pipes.

Sidenote:
If you make it too tall the load from the dog will mess with it some and it won't swivel as easily.

I don't really like to use tall poles that much, it does keep the line away from the dog but I have noticed many dogs tend to "stand up" at the end of the line, as they move forward the line pressure pulls them up.

I like a medium height pole with a shorter line. 3-4 ft high.

I saw some training tables with similar setups on top, worked very well.

I'll try to dig up some pictures.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Not bad Joby, your thinking along the same lines of Jody Butler. I was actually thinking of something some what similar to what you guys are talking about, like I posted earlier on the other board. My idea was to get a nice size diameter of steel pipe punching a hole on a round piece of steel to avoid sharp edges and welding it to a desired height then get a ring with another ring kinda like a figure eight if you will sliding it over the pipe then welding a square piece on the top for something to sledge hammer into the ground with. Then cutting two 45 degree angles on the bottom of the pipe to get through the red clay which is like dam concrete. Then I thought about buying trailer axles from northern and going that route to. Not sure still in the einstein stages LOL.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of those two handed fence post drivers slid over the top of the pipe in the ground should give you your swivel. maybe make something a bit shorter if you weld. I think shorter would be less apt to hangup.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> One of those two handed fence post drivers slid over the top of the pipe in the ground should give you your swivel. maybe make something a bit shorter if you weld. I think shorter would be less apt to hangup.


Was about to post that, after I thought about it. I just used a post driver like that at our last show to drive pipes in the ground.
Use a pipe that is slightly smaller than the post driver. I bet it would work fine if it wasn't too tall.

This is getting simpler and simpler for Harry.LOL

Step 1: Drive post into the ground, leaving post driver on top of the post when you are done.

Step 2: hook dog up and work him.

LOL, that's toooo easy, maybe a beer break to catch your breath depending on how many poles you are making.

I am betting Harry wants to actually make something though that takes welding, cutting, beveling, something to actually fabricate...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If you place a whole bunch of these all over the yard:-o those post drivers are a great ab workout!  :grin:


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey,you guys are making this way too complicated.

I the easiest way is to set your upright pipe into the ground with concrete. Then buy a slightly larger tee fitting, large enough so that it will slip down freely over the upright. Drill a hole through the upright and insert a bolt to keep the tee fitting at the height you want. 

Then drill a hole through the open end of the tee fitting parallel with the upright pipe. Drop a bolt down through the tee and you have the place to hook your tie out cable. If you want, you can leave the threaded end of the upright pipe up and screw a cap on it to keep water out and the tee on the pipe.

By the way, the cap on top will give you something to hammer on and you don't need to cut the two 45 degree angles, just cut one time across the whole pipe.

There, you only had two holes to drill; no welding and you’re ready to work dogs.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> If you place a whole bunch of these all over the yard:-o those post drivers are a great ab workout!  :grin:


DUDE. a whole body work out, we use Iron water pipe to support snow fence for the arena, and barriers.. plus extra poles for gates and shoots. 10 ft spacing is the best I've found, 8 foot could be better but we run about 600 ft of fence usually, and its a lot of pounding at the 10' mark LOL..


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Again i option for a cheap way. We used dug in car tires for years,never breaks ,never fails and gives a little bit of spring and will not pull dogs over backwards.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Decided to design my own, will show some pics I guess when I finalize the deal in my head and actually build them, stay tuned LOL


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Decided to design my own, will show some pics I guess when I finalize the deal in my head and actually build them, stay tuned LOL


Awesome!


----------

